# عايز تعرف معنى اسمك ايه..ادخل وشوف



## lovely dove (28 يونيو 2009)

*اسم
 ( مريم )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عبرى
 ومعناه بحر المرارة 


 اسم
 ( ماريان )
 هو اسم بنت
 مشتق من اسمين وهما ( مارى ) و ( آن )
 فبالتالى هو خليط بين معنى الاسمين :
 مارى : هو بحر المرارة .. وآن : النعمة
 والاسمين من أصل عبرى

 اسم
 ( ميرى )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عبرى وهو مشتق من اسم ( مريم )
 ومعناه بحر المرارة 


 اسم
 ( ميريام )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عبرى وهو مشتق من اسم ( مريم )
 ومعناه بحر المرارة


 اسم
 ( ماريز )
 هو اسم بنت
 مشتق من مارى وهو من أصل عبرى
 ومعناه بحر المرارة


 اسم
 ( مارسلينو )
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل ايطالى
 معناه الشجاع 

 اسم ( ملاك )هو اسم ولد
 مشتق من الكلمة العبرية (ملاشى أو ملاخى Malachi )
 ومعناه ملاك الرب


 اسم ( ميلاد )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه مولد 

 اسم
 ( أمير)
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه الأمير أو الحاكم

 اسم 
 ( أميرة )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه الأميره أو الحاكمه 


 اسم 
 ( ايفون )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل عبرى مشتق من ايفا
 ومعناه أم الحياة 


 اسم
 ( أوجينى )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل يونانى
 ومعناه سليلة السمو والعلو


 اسم 
 ( سهام )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه الحظ والنصيب


 اسم
 ( سيلفانا)
 اسم بنت
 من أصل لاتينى
 ومعناه ( المنتمية الى الغابات )

 اسم 
 ( أمجد )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه الممجد


 اسم 
 ( ايفا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل عبرى
 ومعناه أم الحياة

 اسم
 ( ايفون )
 مشتق من (ايفا )


 اسم
 ( كارولين )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل فرنسى
 معناه البنت الصغيرة المليئة بالأنوثة
 نشبة شيوع هذا الاسم فى البلاد الامريكية والاوروبية 2.3% من مواليد كل عام


 اسم
 ( دانيال)
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عبرى
 ومعناه اللـه الديان أو اللـه القاضى


 اسم
 ( مدحت)
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه الذى امتدحوه كثيراً 


 اسم ( ايرينى )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل يونانى
 ومعناه السلام 

 اسم
 ( ملك)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه البنت ذات الشفافية والطهر والصفاء


 اسم
 (رانيا) 
 هو اسم بنت
 مشتق من الكلمة العبرية ( رانى )
 ومعناه المُفرِح


 اسم 
 ( روجينا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل لاتينى
 ومعناه الرمح القوى 


 اسم 
 ( رامز )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه الذى يرمز الى الرشاقة والحركة 


 اسم 
 ( ايمن )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومشتق من كلمة (يمين)


 اسم 
 ( مادلين )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عبرى
 ومعناه البرج العالى


 اسم 
 ( ميرفى)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل لاتينى
 ومعناه العاقلة الذكية


 اسم
 ( مارسيل )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل لاتينى 
 وهو مشتق من كلمة ( مارس ) وهو اسم لاله قديم


 اسم
 ( نيفين )
 هو اسم بنت ..
 وله اصلين :
 1. أصل يونانى ومعناه الجديد
 2. اصل اسبانى ومعناه الجليد 


 اسم 
 ( شريف )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه الشريف النبيل



 اسم 
 (سوزان)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عبرى
 وهو اسم لزهرة


 اسم 
 ( مجدى)
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه المجد والرفعة 

 اسم
 ( جورج)
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل يونانى
 ومعناه ابن الأرض او الفلاح

 أسم 
 ( جون )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عبرى
 ومعناه الرب حنّان 


 اسم 
 ( جانيت )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عبرى
 ومعناه الرب كريم


 اسم 
 ( أمانى)
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه أمانى أو أمنيات "جمع أمنية"

 اسم
 ( ارسانى)
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل يونانى
 ومعناه ذو القوة والمهارة

 اسم 
 ( جوزيف )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عبرى
 ومعناه ارادة الرب تزيد 


 اسم 
 ( ماجد )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه المجد والرفعة

 اسم
 ( ايليا )
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عبرى
 ومعناه الله ملك 

 اسم
 (راتا)
 اسم بنت من اصل عربى ومعناه الجميلة


 اسم 
 ( ايمى )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل لاتينى
 ومعناه الخِصم 

 اسم 
 ( نادر )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى 
 ومعناه الشخص الفريد او النادر


 اسم (يوستينا )هو اسم بنت
 من اصل روسى مشتق من ( يوستين )
 ومعناه العدالة


 اسم 
 ( فيبى)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل يونانى
 ومعناه القمر اللامع 

 اسم
 ( دينا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل عبرى
 معناه العدالة

 اسم
 (داود) 
 اسم ولد
 من أصل عبرى
 ومعناه ( الصديق المحبوب )


 اسم
 ( ماريو)
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل لاتينى
 وهو مشتق من اسم الإله مارس Mars 

 اسم
 ( مينا )
 هو اسم ولد وفى بعض البلاد الاوروبية بيطلقوه على البنات
 من أصل المانى
 ومعناه الحب والقوة


 اسم 
 ( بولا )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل لاتينى
 ومعناه الصغير المتواضع

 اسم
 ( ايزيس )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل فرعونى
 وهو اسم اله فرعونى رمز الجمال والقوة


 اسم 
 ( صوفيا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل يونانى
 ومعناه الحكمة 

 اسم
 ( صافى )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل تركى وهو مشتق من اسم ( صافيناز )
 ومعناه الهادئة 

 اسم ( رؤوف)
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه الكثير الرأفة 

 اسم
 ( منى )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل ايرانى
 ومعناه نُبل وسمو الاخلاق 


 اسم
 ( ميرنا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل أسبانى
 ومعناه المحبوبة الجميلة


 اسم
 ( ميرا)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل أسبانى
 ومعناه Sweet berry أو الحبة الحلوة


 اسم
 ( منال )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه الوصول لشئ كنت تتمناه


 اسم 
 ( جوى )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل لاتينى 
 ومعناه فرحة

 اسم
 ( رومانى )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل لاتينى مترجم للغة العربية
 ومعناه من روما

 اسم
 ( بيمن )
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عبرى ومشتق من اسم ( بنيامين )
 ومعناه الابن المُفَضَل


 اسم
 ( فادى)
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه المُخلِص أو الفادى 


 اسم
 ( مارو )
 هو اسم ولد
 ومن اصل يابانى
 ومعناه أنا


 اسم
 ( كارمن )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل لاتينى
 ومعناه الأغنية 


 اسم 
 ( مكرم)
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه الكثير الكرامة


 اسم
 ( أمل )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه الرجاء


 اسم
 ( عدلى )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى ومشتق من ( العدل )
 ومعناه العدل والانصاف

 اسم
 ( فيولا)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل لاتينى ومشتق من اسم فيوليت
 ومعناه البنفسج


 أسم 
 ( وليد )
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه الرضيع أو الطفل المولود حديثا 


 اسم
 ( صبحى)
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عربى
 وهو ومشتق من كلمة الصباح أو الصُبح


 اسم
 ( سميرة )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل عربى
 وهو اسم تصغير ومعناه التحدث ليلا


 اسم
 ( حبيب )
 هو واسم ولد
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه المحب 


 اسم 
 ( أبانوب )
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل يونانى
 ومعناه أبو الذهب

 اسم 
 ( جاكلين )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل فرنسى
 ومعناه الحماية

 اسم
 ( مارينا)
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل لاتينى
 ومعناه من أصل بحرى


 اسم
 ( نرمين)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل لاتينى
 ومعناه النظام او القانون



 اسم
 ( ناردين)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه العطر طيب الرائحة


 اسم
 ( كامل)
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه الكامل الأخلاق



 اسم 
 ( ميشيل )
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل فرنسى
 ومعناه من مثل اللـه 



 اسم 
 ( افرونيا)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل يونانى
 ومعناه منتزعة النصر 

 اسم 
 ( انجيلا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل يونانى ومشتق من اسم انجيل
 ومعناه الملائكية

 اسم
 ( شنودة ) 
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل يونانى
 ومعناه الابن الصغير لله


 اسم 
 ( دولاجى)
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل يونانى
 ومعناه هدية الله


 اسم 
 ( ابتسام)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه المبتسمة دائماً


 اسم 
 ( كيرية )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل انجليزى
 وهو اسم لمقاطعة فى ايرلندا .. ومعنا المدينة المُحبة للأطفال 


 اسم
 ( عاطف )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه الحانى العطوف

 اسم 
 ( ليزا)
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل عبرى
 ومعناه اللـه صادق فى وعوده 

 اسم 
 ( سارة)
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل عبرى
 ومعناه الأميرة

 اسم 
 ( جيسيكا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل عبرى
 ومعناه اللـه كريم

 اسم 
 ( جولى) 
 اسم بنت
 من أصل لاتينى
 ومعناه 
 ( الشبابية ذو الشعر الناعم )


 اسم 
( ابرآم ) 
 أو 
 ( افرآم بالقبطى )
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عبرى
 ومعناه أب لكثيرين


 اسم
 ( منريت )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل لاتينى
 ومعناه المستحقة 


 أسم
 ( كيرلس )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل يونانى مشتق من كيريوس
 ومعناه السيد


 اسم
 ( بربارة )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل يونانى
 ومعناه الغريبه 


 اسم
 ( مرثا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل ارامى
 ومعناه السيدة Lady
 وهو الاسم رقم 509 فى الانتشار فى الولايات المتحدة الامريكية 

 اسم
 ( عماد )
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه أساس

 اسم 
 ( مكسيموس )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل ايرلندى
 ومعناه الاعظم 


 اسم
 ( ايهاب )
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه هدية او هبه

 اسم
 ( باسم)
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه المبتسم دائماً 


 اسم 
 ( كاميليا)
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل ايطالى
 ومعناه الاخلاص


 اسم 
 ( مها)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل افريقى
 ومعناه ذات العيون الجميلة



 اسم
 ( ماركو )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل لاتينى
 وهو مشتق من اسم الإله مارس Mars

 اسم 
 ( مادونا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل ايطالى
 ومعناه مريم = بحر المرارة


 اسم
 ( بسمة )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه الباسمة دائماً


 أسم
 ( أمال )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه الطائر 

 اسم
 ( جيهان)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل تركى
 ومعناه الصافية

 أسم
 ( جون )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عبرى
 ومعناه الرب حنّان


 اسم 
 ( جورجيت )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عبرى
 ومعناه اللـه كريم


 اسم 
 ( جاكى )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل فرنسى ومشتق من اسم جاكلين
 ومعناه الحماية 


 اسم 
 ( جويس )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل لاتينى
 ومعناه الرب 

 اسم 
 ( نانسى)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل انجليزى
 ومعناه الممتلئة نعمة

 أسم
 ( شيرين )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل فرنسى
 ومعناه المحبوبة

 اسم
 ( اشرف)
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه الأكثر شرفا


 اسم 
 ( أوليفيا)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل لاتينى
 ومعناه شجرة الزيتون


 اسم
 ( جيرمين)
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل فرنسى
 ومعناه المنسوب لألمانيا أو والمانية

 اسم
 ( أوديت )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل ألمانى
 ومعناه الثرية

 اسم 
 ( صفوت)
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه من الخيرة والصفوة



 أسم 
 (بسنت)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل فرنسى
 ومعناه الصبورة (طويلة البال)


 اسم
 ( بيتر )
 هو اسم ولد
 اصله لاتينى او يونانى
 ومعناه : صخرة
 وهو منتشر فى امريكا واوروبا بنسبة كبيرة تصل الى 4.5 % من اجمالى مواليد كل عام

 اسم
 ( صبرى)
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه الصبر والتحمل

 اسم
 ( أندرو)
 هو واسم ولد
 من اصل يونانى
 ومعناه الشجاع


 اسم 
 ( سامية)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه السمو فى الأخلاق


 اسم
 ( صموئيل )
 هو اسم ولد 
 من اصل عبرى
 ومعناه اسم اللـه

 اسم 
 ( اسحق )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عبرى
 ومعناه الطويل البنيان

 اسم 
 ( ابراهيم )
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عبرى
 ومعناه أب لكثيرين


 اسم 
 ( سيمون )
 هو اسم ولد أو بنت .. فى الكتابة بالحروف اللاتينى بيفرق بحرف (Simon - Simone)
 من أصل عبرى
 ومعناه السامع / السامعة


 اسم ( بارثينيا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل يونانى
 ومعناه العذراء


 اسم 
 ( هانى )
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه السعيد الراضى


 اسم 
 ( ديفيد)
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عبرى
 ومعناه المحبوب

 اسم 
 ( ليديا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل يونانى
 ومعناه امرأة من مدينة ليديا باليونان

 اسم
 ( بيشوى )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل قبطى
 ومعناه السامى العادل


 اسم
 ( عونى )
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه العون والمساعدة

 اسم 
 ( مى )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه الطريفة المحبوبة التى تجذب الانتباه


 اسم
 ( ميرا )
 مستحقة الاعجاب


 اسم 
 ( سامح )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه المتسامح


 اسم
 ( ناجى )
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه الآمن


 اسم
 (روز)
 اسم فرنسي : الوَرْدَة ، واللون الوردي . 


 اسم
 ( سمير )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه الاجتماعى اللطيف 


 اسم 
 (كرمة)
 الكريمة ، أرض يحيط بها حائط وفيها أشجار كثيفة ، القلادة ، رأس عظم الفخذ ، حقل العنب ، والعنب ، وقيل : سُمّي بذلك لأنَّ الخمرة المتخذة منه تحثّ على السخاء والكرم . والخمرة : بنت الكرْم أو الكرْمة أو الكروم


 اسم
 (مارجريت)
 معناة الؤلؤة


 اسم
 ( جانيت )
 هو اسم بنت من أصل عبرى
 ومعناه الرب كريم


 اسم 
 ( فادى)
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه المُخلِص أو الفادى


 اسم 
 ( كاتى)
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل يونانى
 ومعناه الصافية


 اسم 
 ( بيشوى )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل قبطى
 ومعناه السامى العادل

 اسم 
 ( أستير )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل فارسى
 ومعناه النجمة


 اسم 
 (نصرة)
 الناصرة: من تأخذ بيد الضعيف وتعينه وتؤيده وتنجيه وتخلصه والناصرة: قرية بالجليل من فلسطين ينسب اليها المسيح - والنصرة المرة من النصر والنصرة: النصر والعون نصيرة: مناصرة تنصر المظلومين وتقف الى جانبهم كثيرا والنصيرة: العطية


 اسم
 (سالي) 
 ( سَالِيَة ) : الناسي والمتناسي لهمومه ، والذي يشغل نفسه بأمور اللهو . 



 اسم
 ( مونيكا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل لاتينى
 ومعناه المستشارة


 اسم
 (داود)
 اسم ولد
 من أصل عبرى
 ومعناه ( الصديق المحبوب ) سم ( دينا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل عبرى
 معناه العدالة

 اسم
 ( ديانا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل لاتينى
 ومعناه الجوهرة


 اسم 
 ( دانيال )
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عبرى
 ومعناه اللـه الديان أو اللـه القاضى 

 اسم 
 ( آن )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل عبرى
 ومعناه النعمة


 اسم 
 ( نبيل)
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه نُبل وسمو الاخلاق


 اسم
 ( ناير )
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه المنير


 اسم 
 ( ميليسا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل يونانى
 ومعناه عسل النحل


 اسم 
 ( ستيف )
 هو اسم ولد 
 من اصل يونانى
 ومعناه التاج


 اسم
 ( ليليان )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عبرى
 ومعناه اللـه أمين فى وعوده


 اسم 
 ( ميلانيا)
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل يونانى
 ومعناه السوداء 

 اسم
 ( ريهام)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عربى مشتق من كلمة رهام
 ومعناه رزاز المطر

 اسم
 ( كريستين )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل لاتينى
 ومعناه تابعة للمسيح

 اسم
 ( انجى )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل تركى
 ومعناه الؤلؤة


 اسم 
 ( ماجى )
 هو اسم بنت
 وهو من أصل يونانى، مشتق من اسم ( مارجريت )
 ومعناه اللؤلؤة 

 اسم
 ( ميرفت )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه الغير متأكده




 اسم 
 ( روفائيل )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عبرى
 ومعناه اللـه يشفى


 اسم
 ( جومانا )
 هو اسم بنت .. معناه دميانة


 واسم
 ( دميانة )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل فرنسى
 ومعناه المفترسة (الغير مستانسة)




 اسم 
 ( اسامة )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه المتشبه بالأسد


 اسم 
 ( سيلفيا )
 اسم بنت
 من أصل لاتينى
 ومعناه ( المنتمية الى الغابات )


 اسم

 (ممدوح) 
 ( مَمْدُوْحَة ) : الذي يقع عليه المديح والثناء بما عنده أو بما ليس عنده . 


 اسم 
 ( وائل )
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه طالب النجاه أو الراجع الى الله


 اسم 
 ( فرجينيا )
 هو اسم بنت 
 من اصل لاتينى
 ومعناه الصافية



 اسم 
 ( مايكل )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل لاتينى ومعناه ( ميخائيل )
 اللى معناه من مثل اللـه 


 اسم 
 ( غادة )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل فارسى
 ومعناه الفتاة اللينة الناعمة الصغيرة 


 اسم 
 ( هارون)
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عبرى مشتق من ( هيرون )
 ومعناه ضرب من التمر

 اسم 
 (رشا) 
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه الغزالة


 اسم
 ( ميخائيل)
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عبرى
 ومعناه من مثل الله

 اسم 
 ( ليندا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل انجليزى
 ومعناه غير معروف بالضبط لكن يقال انها الشجرة الرقيقة 


 اسم 
 ( مارتينا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل لاتينى
 ومعناه محبة الحرب


 اسم
 ( كاترين)
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل يونانى
 ومعناه النقية الصافية 

 اسم
 (رامى) 
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل عربى
 ومعناه المُحِب

 اسم
 ( فارس)
 هو اسم ولد
 من اصل عربى
 ومعناه الفارس الشجاع


 اسم 
 ( ريمون )
 هو اسم ولد
 من أصل انجليزى
 ومعناه الحماية الحكيمة 


 اسم 
 ( ريموندا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل انجليزى
 ومعناه الحماية الحكيمة 




 اسم
 ( سونيا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل يونانى
 ومعناه الحكمة


 اسم 
 ( سندريلا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل لاتينى
 ومعناه الصغيرة الرقيقة

 اسم 
 ( ساندرا )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل يونانى
 ومعناه المدافعة عن الرجال


 اسم 
 ( ساندى )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل يونانى
 ومعناه التى تدافع عن الرجال


 اسم 
 ( مارلى )
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل غبرى
 ومعناه ( ابنة مريم ) 
 منقول

 اسم
 ( نانيت )
 هو اسم بنت
 من اصل عبرى
 ومعناه الهدية الصغيرة من الله

 اسم 
 ( ايلين )
 هو اسم بنت
 مشتق من اسم (هيلين )
 من أصل يونانى
 ومعناه البراقة الساطعة 

 اسم
 ( يوليانا)
 هو اسم بنت
 من أصل لاتينى
 ومعناه الجميلة / وكان يطلق أيضا على الشباب ذو اللحية النازلة الى الاسفل 


 اسم
 ( أندريا )
 هو اسم ولد / بنت
 من أصل يونانى

 ومعناه المحارب








*​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2009)

> *أسم
> ( كيرلس )
> هو اسم ولد
> من أصل يونانى مشتق من كيريوس
> ...


​


> *
> *​




جميل يا بيبو ​ميررررسى ليكى على المعانى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (28 يونيو 2009)

*    اسم 
( سيمون )
هو اسم ولد أو بنت .. فى الكتابة بالحروف اللاتينى بيفرق بحرف (Simon - Simone)
من أصل عبرى
ومعناه السامع / السامعة


ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررر 
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​ ​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

اين كليمو من الاسامي

هههههههههههههههه

شكرا بوبا 

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## white rose (28 يونيو 2009)

*:smil8::smil8:

و اسمي مو موجود ...............................:smil8:

شو الحل يا ترى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يسلموا ايديك يا رب

الرب يبارك تعبك​*


----------



## +نشأت+ (1 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا ًعلى الموضوع الراااااااااااااائع*
*ربنا يباركك يا بيبو*​


----------



## lovely dove (6 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جميل يا بيبو
> ​
> ميررررسى ليكى على المعانى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​







​


----------



## lovely dove (6 يوليو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *    اسم
> ( سيمون )
> هو اسم ولد أو بنت .. فى الكتابة بالحروف اللاتينى بيفرق بحرف (Simon - Simone)
> من أصل عبرى
> ...







​


----------



## lovely dove (6 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اين كليمو من الاسامي
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...





هههههههههههه
لا مافيش كليمو هنا نجيبه المرة الجاية ولا تزعل بس كده 
انت تؤمر 
مرسي ياكليمو لمرورك 
نورتني
​


----------



## lovely dove (6 يوليو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *:smil8::smil8:
> 
> و اسمي مو موجود ...............................:smil8:
> 
> ...




صدقيني ولا انا اسمي موجود ههههههه:smil8:
جبت الموضوع عشانكو 
خلاص نجيب اسمك المرة الجاية ولا تزعلي نفسك
مرسي ياوايت روس لمرورك 
نورتيني ياقمر
​


----------



## lovely dove (6 يوليو 2009)

+نشأت+ قال:


> *شكرا ًعلى الموضوع الراااااااااااااائع*
> *ربنا يباركك يا بيبو*​







​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع كتيير راائع
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## pop201 (7 يوليو 2009)

اسم
( أندرو)
هو واسم ولد
من اصل يونانى
ومعناه الشجاع
*
يااااه فعلآ زي ما يكونوا حاسين بيا هههههههه لسه متهجم علي قسم شرطة النهاردة وكنت خربلهم الدنيا *


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (7 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك


سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## girgis2 (7 يوليو 2009)

*و*

*ابن الأرض*

*أو*

*الفلااااااح*

*يقووول لكي*

*شكرااااا*

*عالمعلومات الحلوة دي*

*ربنا يعوض تعبك*

* *​


----------



## sosana (7 يوليو 2009)

> اسم
> ( مارينا)
> هو اسم بنت
> من اصل لاتينى
> ومعناه من أصل بحرى


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا بيبو
على المعلومات الجميلة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ana-semon (8 يوليو 2009)

واسم
( دميانة )
هو اسم بنت
من اصل فرنسى
ومعناه المفترسة (الغير مستانسة)
ميرسي يا قمر
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## lovely dove (9 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع كتيير راائع
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




مرسي ياسندريلا ياقمراية لمرورك 
نورتيني 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## lovely dove (9 يوليو 2009)

pop201 قال:


> اسم
> ( أندرو)
> هو واسم ولد
> من اصل يونانى
> ...



هههههههههه
يالهوي ده انت مستغني عن عمرك كده 
مرسي يابوب لمرورك 
نورتني 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## lovely dove (9 يوليو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ويعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> ...



مرسي يا ava_kirolos_son لمرورك 
نورتني 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## lovely dove (9 يوليو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *و*
> 
> *ابن الأرض*
> 
> ...



مرسي يا girgisfairjohn لمرورك 
نورتني 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## lovely dove (9 يوليو 2009)

sosana قال:


>




مرسي يا سوسنة ياقمراية لمرورك 
نورتيني حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## lovely dove (9 يوليو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


>



مرسي يامارثا لمرورك الجميل
نورتيني حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك​ 
​


----------



## lovely dove (9 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بيبو
> على المعلومات الجميلة
> ودمتى بود​




مرسي يا وليم لمرورك الجميل
نورتني 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## lovely dove (10 يوليو 2009)

ana-semon قال:


> واسم
> ( دميانة )
> هو اسم بنت
> من اصل فرنسى
> ...




مرسي يا اناسيمون ياقمراية لمرورك 
نورتيني حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## maramero (10 يوليو 2009)

مارى : هو بحر المرارة 
من أصل عبرى
مرسي علي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## lovely dove (10 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> مارى : هو بحر المرارة
> من أصل عبرى
> مرسي علي الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




مرسي يا مراميرو ياقمراية لمرورك 
نورتيني حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## lovely dove (19 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


>




مرسي ياجوجو لمرورك الجميل 
نورتني 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## lovely dove (19 يوليو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>




مرسي يا red rose ياقمراية لمرورك 
نورتيني حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (19 يوليو 2009)




----------



## lovely dove (19 يوليو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


>





مرسي يا مرمورة لمرورك 
نورتيني
ربنا يباركك​


----------

